# Where can I buy a tank 36"L x 18"W x 12"H



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am curious if this size tank even is available. The only ones I can seem to find are 16" or taller. I am trying to fill a space that would hold this tank for sure. When I calculate out the measurements it tells me it will hold about 30 gallons. Is there such thing as a 30g long that are close to these measurements. I have a few inches of space but can go no taller than 14". All your help and ideas are appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

30 gal breeders are roughly 36 x 18 x 12 Fish Aquarium and Tank Sizes and Characteristics, starting an aquarium, buying equipment, choosing tanks 
Though they don't seem too common. You may have to get one custom built


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I have never seen one that short. 

You can make one yourself if you have the time! It will cost more, but then you get the experience of building your own tank. Its easier than you think!!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> 30 gal breeders are roughly 36 x 18 x 12 Fish Aquarium and Tank* Sizes and Characteristics, starting an aquarium, buying equipment, choosing tanks
> Though they don't seem too common. You may have to get one custom built


This page is really good to have thank you. I bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check PetCo or PetsMart. Remember seeing them across the border.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

i have a 36 x 12w x 18h, same dimensions but different orientation. but i agree that it will be difficult to find.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. sounds like a 30g breeder or long would be best for you. have you tried any pet stores ? i know Rob at pet lovers in abby can order a wide range of tanks from Hagen or Marineland. That's where i got my 40g long, and i realized after that how much i like the long look. Cheers


----------



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

hagen and marineland dont make that tank
mine tanks that size for plants for my wholesale
were made by sea star in victoria now called h20
roger or any store can order one from delta aquatic
not that expensive because of the low height
built quite quick and good guarantee

someone closer to you who can order one
brad at sea creations lives near harris road 
give him a call

hope i helped


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

noodles11114 said:


> hagen and marineland dont make that tank
> mine tanks that size for plants for my wholesale
> were made by sea star in victoria now called h20
> roger or any store can order one from delta aquatic
> ...


Huh. maybe he has other brands too. i got my 40g long marineland and my 5g long there, but i am not sure what brand the 5g is. i just assumed it was marineland. Cheers


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

One of my tanks is 24L * 18W * 12 H, it's not as long as what you are looking for but isn't too far off.(would fit in the spot you describe) It was an old display tank from Mr Pets in East Van, bought it for 5$ with gravel included. It could be something they had custom made for their displays though...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

FS: Aquarium tank + filter


----------

